# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best non-anabolic supplement.

## ZeLL

I have already got answers on anabolic supplements. What about the other supplements such as Glutamine, Creatine, Protein, I need to find the most effective supplement. I've been planning to look at a non-steroid supplement for some time now. But I just don't know which works best.

----------


## cfiler

Everything you list is good. You could add some little things like omega fats, vitamins, ect. Food is the biggest thing. To gain weight, you have to eat like a horse. Not junk food though, a clean diet with lots of food will yeild the greatest gain. I assume that you are trying to gain weight.

----------


## need2Bbig

dude... "anabolic " refers to muscle building, all the things you have listed will help you build muscle. all are good incorporate them in to your daily supplementation and along with a good balanced diet, plenty of rest and dedicated training you will achieve great results!

----------


## Air Walker

Why wouldn't you want anabolic supplements?

----------


## aleister666

Food!!!....food!!!...food!!!...

----------


## wanescotting

Are you looking for supplements to boost your overall well being? Just go into a Vitamine Shoppe or other vitamin store, lots of choices. Just do some research and enjoy the learning experience. That is how I approach it.

----------


## kobiack

> I have already got answers on anabolic supplements. What about the other supplements such as Glutamine, Creatine, Protein, I need to find the most effective supplement. I've been planning to look at a non-steroid supplement for some time now. But I just don't know which works best.


i'm assuming by "non-anabolic " you mean not steroids but a supplement that will help you look good. 
that being the case, i have to say, you're going about this all backwards. you should be taking these first, then considering steroids. 
Dude, if you haven't taken those that you mentioned and a few others, then you shouldn't be taking steroids. IMO 

but, do what you want.

----------


## Powerhound

Protein is your best friend!!!

----------


## Sheridan

protein and creatine work very good together...ne protein is good really...have it 3 times a day...1 in the morning, 1 after you workout and 1 at night...and as for creatine, cell-tech is the best...u take that once in the morning and right after you lift...good luck bro and remember EAT EAT EAT

----------


## UpstateTank

> protein and creatine work very good together...ne protein is good really...have it 3 times a day...1 in the morning, 1 after you workout and 1 at night...*and as for creatine, cell-tech is the best.*..u take that once in the morning and right after you lift...good luck bro and remember EAT EAT EAT


thats a pretty lofty claim

how many other creatines have u tried that led you to that conclusion?

----------

